# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Flic, wireless smart button, Shortcut Labs AB, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Shortcut Labs

"Flic Hub: Simplify Home Control with Smart Buttons" on Indiegogo

"Flic: The Wireless Smart Button" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Official Video: Flic - The Wireless Smart Button 

Published on Nov 16, 2014




> Here is the official launch video for Flic: The Wireless Smart Button.
> 
> Connect as many as you like to your iOS or Android device and launch actions with the press of a button.
> 
> No more fumbling with your device by unlocking the screen, searching for an app to activate a function. Just stick Flic where you would need it such as your car, around your house, on your bike or even at work.

----------


## Airicist

Flic Hub - Simply your home control

Published on Jun 20, 2017

----------

